# Sneezing budgie



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey Everyone!
I noticed today one of my budgies make clicking sound at sleep. She sneezed at daytime before. Probably she got cold.. 
I'm wondering giving her vitamins will help ?
Should I use infrared lamp? 
What do you suggest?


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

The clicking sound you are describing sounds like just beak grinding. Budgies beak grind when they are getting ready for sleep. Sneezing isn't a big problem unless there is discharge from the cere. Your budgie could be molting which causes sneezing. Also NEVER give budgies vitamins that you put into water, they get vitamins from fruit and veggies. Also if you think your budgie is sick then you should take it to the vet for a checkup.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beak grinding when a budgie is sleeping is quite normal and can sound like a clicking noise. 

What diet are you feeding your budgie?

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/article...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

If your budgie has a balanced diet then generally the only additional supplements you might need would be a good pro-biotic and a Vitamin D supplement.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Avi-Bios is a powdered pro-biotic you can use and Soluvite D is a good Vitamin D supplement. You can purchase both through Amazon.

Budgies don't get "colds" but they do get respiratory infections.
Is she active and is she eating, drinking and pooping normally?
How many times did your budgie sneeze?
Is it particularly dusty and/or dry in the house?
Is the bird molting?
How often are you cleaning the cage?*


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

It's not beak grinding. She makes clicking sound when inhales or exhales. I know what beak grinding is.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you hear "clicking" in her respiratory tract then you need to take her to an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.*


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

I went to the vet but I didn't take the sick budgie with me because she can't cope with the shock of traveling also the vet is far from us. So I recorded the clicking sound and the vet said it's respiratory infection. But he did only have a few antibiotics so he suggested I should give my budgie the antibiotics injection in her thighs or wing. 
Have you ever done it yourself?
Isn't it weird that the vet asked me to do it?

Which made me think about his knowledge is that he told me I gotta give my budgie an injection otherwise she dies in 4-5 days. But when I told the vet my budgie is fine he changed his mind saying :"Then she can get through it". 

Unfortunately our vet is on holiday so I visited a substitute vet who told me these things. There aren't any bird pundit vet here. Anyway I bought the antibiotics called Enrofloxacin 
What do you make of this story?


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

To extend the story His assistant said to the vet it's a different budgie not the one he thought of when I told him she is fine.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No one should be giving their bird an injection unless they are trained to do so, I am surprised that the vet even suggested it. Did you get the antibiotic from the vet, the one you purchased is a very common one used for infections, however I have only given it orally. Any time my birds have needed it by injection the vet has done it. Ask the vet for an oral version of it if the one you have is not that type.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree 100% with Cody.
No one who has not been properly trained should ever try to give a budgie an injection. 
Getting an oral medication will be a much better course of action.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Any updates on this situation?


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

We didn't give her injection. We got antibiotics for oral use. The budgie is fine she didn't improve a lot though.

I mean we bought the same antibiotics for oral use that we are giving her.


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

The antibiotics didn't seem to work so I gotta take her to the vet today.


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

I took her to the vet this morning and it turned out my budgie has a tumor. The vet examined her and found a bulge on her stomach. So he took an x-ray which proved it's a tumor. She is advised to take antibiotics for 5 more days with immune system strengthener along. Then we gotta take her back to the vet again to check if her tumor decreased. We also take the other budgie to the vet who has some problems hopefully isn't so serious.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you took her to the vet to get a proper diagnosis.

I'd suggest you consider giving her knotgrass as a supplement. It will not interfere with the antibiotics and will hopefully help.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/article.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html*


----------

